# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Adhd ritalin benzo paroxetine dexamphetamine

## endymion

Ongeveer 2 jaar geleden begonnen de eerste klachten eigenlijk al. Soms kreeg ik moeite met een gesprek aan gaan, alsof met een schok de lucht uit mn longen werd geperst. En ook een strak gevoel bij mijn middenrif en alsof er een soort elastische strakke band om mn buik heen zat.
Soms was het weer minder soms kwam het weer terug. Ik werd er ook onzeker van.

Ik gebruikte toen al 2 jaar ritalin en merkte soms ook dat door rare dingen als ik voor mn gevoel teveel ritalin op had. Ik had 60 mg per dag.

Op een gegeven moment werd het toch te erg en heb me ziek gemeld.
Ik kreeg eerst oxazepam, dat werkt opzich wel goed, vooral in het begin maar zodra het is uitgewerkt ben je weer bij af.
Na een maand of 2 thuis en oxa te hebben gebruikt zat er nog totaal geen vooruitgang in.
Ik zou wel proberen om halve dagen te werken, misschien dat me dat wel weer goed zou doen (wel met oxa op uiteraard), de situatie op het werk was ook aangepast.

Toen kreeg ik er paroxitine bij 20 mg. Dat leek eerst wel te werken maar toch niet goed genoeg. Toen naar 30 mg gegaan en dat werkte wel goed genoeg.
Ik kon weer zonder oxa naar mn werk en mocht eerst nog 2 maanden halve dagen gewerkt.

Toch was het nooit helemaal weg. Omdat ik geen ritalin meer durfde te nemen kreeg ik ook weer mijn adhd klachten: soms heel druk, soms heel moe en kon me slecht concentreren en weinig motivatie.

Dus besloot ik terug te gaan naar psyq. Ik weet uit ervaring dat echte amfetamine/speed wel goed werkt bij me en krijg ik geen gespannen gevoel van dus ik wilde graag de dexamphetamine gaan proberen.

Mijn bloeddruk was aan de hoge kan en ik mocht er eigenlijk maar net aan mee beginnen maar ik moest wel naar de huisarts om dit te bespreken.
Bloeddruk was 150/100.
Ik wist wel waar het door kwam, de stress die heb gehad, ongezond leven met veel speed/drank/benzo's/roken. Ik was ook al ruim een half jaar gestopt met sporten.
Dat had ik ook gezegd en heb voorgesteld dat ik eerst zelf ga proberen die bloeddruk omlaag te krijgen, dat was goed.

Ben gestopt met speed (heb ik ook helemaal geen drang meer naar dankzij de dex), minder drinken, doordeweeks helemaal niet en heel goed gaan eten.
Ik eet zo min mogelijk zout, veel yohurt/kwark met fruit of geweekte musly. Minder boterhammen, veel fruit en tomaatjes, komkommer, zoutloze nootjes, 30+ kaas, mager vlees, geen zout meer door de aardappelen en veel verse groente.
Daarnaast nog zo min mogelijk snelle suikers, zo min mogelijk verzadigd vet en wel goeie vetten eten.
En ben weer gaan sporten.

Dat werkt dus goed, bloeddruk ging van 150/100 naar 145/95 en de laatste keer (ongeveer 2 weken terug) 135/92.
Over 3 weken weer naar de arts en dan zal ik wel onder de 90 zitten.

Ben ook nog eens van 92 kg/21%vet naar 85 kg gegaan/17,5% vet. En ik heb er eigenlijk nauwelijks onder geleden. Geen honger hoeven leiden.
Met deze voeding voel ik me ook veel beter en minder last van honger, en ik ga me ook niet rot voelen als het wat langer duurt voordat ik kan eten.

Met de paroxetine ben ik nu aan het stoppen want die heb ik niet meer nodig, ik voel me nu beter dan ooit.
Ik heb nu 40 mg dexamphetamine retard, die neem ik gelijk in als ik wakker wordt en om 5 uur neem ik nog 10 mg dexamphetamine sulfas in. Dit is voor mij het ideale medicijn en echt vele malen beter dan methylfenidaat (ritalin/concerta).

Ik ben begonnen om van mijn 30 mg paroxetine tablet 3/4 te nemen dus dat is van 30 mg naar ongeveer 23mg (3/4 tablet).
Inmiddels ben ik nu een weekje bezig op 20 mg.
Ik heb op zich nog weinig afkick verschijnselen. Ik voel alleen in de ochtens soms een rare tintelin door mn hoofd en handen maar dat is niet erg.

Ik haal er elke keer 5 mg vanaf, ik zal het hier verder wel bijhouden.

----------


## pruts

Hey,

Ik heb ook nog paroxetine (Seroxat) geslikt. Het was men eerste AD. Het werkte wel maar ik kreeg er superonrustige benen van. Eerst 20mg, dan 40mg en dan moest ik het niet meer hebben dus ben er van dag 1 op dag 2 mee gestopt en ik had wel last van ontwenning met name elektrische tintelingen. Dat heeft wel een tijdje aangehouden, maar dat ging vanzelf weer weg. En voor de rest heb ik geen hinder gehad van het afkicken. 
Succes met de verdere afbouw!

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Endymion,

Jij bent goed bezig zeg. Knap. Succes met het afbouwen van de medicatie.
Groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## endymion

pruts: 
Wat een rare opbouw van 20 naar 40. Ik merkte van 20 naar 30 echt een enorm verschil. Het was net of ik helemaal opnieuw moest wennen, weer heel vaag en slaperig. Ik heb vroeger vaak xtc gebruikt en de nasleep daarvan vond ik wel op de werking van de paroxetine lijken. Werkt ook allebei op je serotonine (alleen wel op een andere manier) dus is niet zo raar.

Jolanda27:
Thx, gaat lukken. Morgen nog 1 keer 20 mg daarna naar 15.

----------


## endymion

Vanmorgen ook weer even gewogen, weer wat eraf, 83,7 kg, 17,2 % vet. (Ik ben 1m85).

De 18e moet ik weer bij de arts/psychiater zijn, wordt de bloeddruk ook weer gemeten.

Oja nog iets, al die verhalen dat je zoveel aankomt van paroxetine lijken me erg sterk, ik heb er zelf totaal geen last van gehad. Ik was al voor de paroxetine iets te zwaar maar dat kwam toch echt door teveel/verkeerde voeding. Ben niet ineens veel zwaarder geworden tijdens het gebruik van de paroxetine.

Van een pilletje kom je echt niet aan ;-)

----------


## endymion

Per vandaag over op 15 mg. Geen last meer gehad van vreemde tintelingen en ook komen de klachten waar ik het voor slikte (spanning) vooralsnog niet terug en ik wordt wel aardig op de proef gesteld.

Ook nog maar eens gewogen, 83, Kg, 16,8% vet. Weer iets minder, kan altijd klein beetje omhoog of omlaag gaan dus dit geeft eerder aan dat de meeting van eergisteren geen uitschieter omlaag was.

De Dexamphetamine blijf ik braaf slikken, daar hoef ik ook niet vanaf, dit werkt voor mij ook beter dan een AD.

Vanavond weer naar de gym, knallen!

----------


## sietske763

ha endymion,
was zelf van plan nooit meer een stoppoging te doen met mn AD,
maar lees dat bij jou dexa beter werkt dan een AD,
ik slik zelf ritalin 3x daags 2 tabletten, moet zeggen dat het wel goed werkt(had vorig jaar concerta 52 mg) dat beviel beter, maar is niet meer te betalen.
wat denk je;
zou ik met slikken van ritalin nog een poging doen??
voel me nooit depri, ben bijna altijd positief, vrolijk en blij.
ritalin ruilen voor retard zou me ws nooit lukken daar mn arts niet zo makkelijk is...
alvast bedankt!

----------


## endymion

> ha endymion,
> was zelf van plan nooit meer een stoppoging te doen met mn AD,
> maar lees dat bij jou dexa beter werkt dan een AD,
> ik slik zelf ritalin 3x daags 2 tabletten, moet zeggen dat het wel goed werkt(had vorig jaar concerta 52 mg) dat beviel beter, maar is niet meer te betalen.
> wat denk je;
> zou ik met slikken van ritalin nog een poging doen??
> voel me nooit depri, ben bijna altijd positief, vrolijk en blij.
> ritalin ruilen voor retard zou me ws nooit lukken daar mn arts niet zo makkelijk is...
> alvast bedankt!


Als je de poging gaat doen doe het dan gelijk. In het begin werkt de ritalin inderdaad goed, had ik ook. Maar de werking wordt wel anders na langere tijd.

----------


## endymion

Dit is de 2e dag op 15 mg, en weer merk ik die rare tinteling af en toe. 
Maar het is niet pijnlijk en ook niet constant, eigenlijk voornamelijk begin van de ochtend.
Het voelt gewoon raar alsof er een golf van tinteling/verdoving vanuit mn rug over mn hoofd gaat.

Ik blijf nu weer net zo lang op 15 mg tot dat weer weg is en dan weer 5 mg eraf.

----------


## sietske763

wat zou de HA dan een redelijke ruil vinden...........retard ritalin of dexa wat jij hebt.
slik al langere tijd iedere 4 uur ritalin, ik vind het wel redelijk werken, ben dan redelijk gestructureerd in mijn hoofd, maar af en toe doe ik een paar dagen zonder omdat ik er niet afhankelijk van wil zijn.
alleen iedere 4 uur vind ik erg vermoeiend, gaat zo snel voorbij dat je het bijna niet onthoudt, dus telefoon zetten/of kookwekker, dus wil liever en langwerkend middel.
trouwens, nortrilen is een TC AD en werkt ook voor ADHD bij volwassenen en werkt tevens op je rookverslaving......
dus dat is ook een optie>en niet depri en minder ADHD klachten en je gaat minder roken...
lijkt ideaal...toch?

----------


## sietske763

ps,............als je rookt dan................

----------


## endymion

Mijn huisarts mocht niet dexamphetamine voorschrijven ipv ritalin. Ik moest daarvoor terug naar psyq.
Ik zou echt nooit pillen gaan slikken om te stoppen met roken. Ik rook al niet zoveel meer, 5 a 10 per dag hooguit.
Als ik daarmee stop moet mn vriendin ook stoppen anders wordt het niks. Voorlopig geniet ik nog lekker van mn sigaretje op zn tijd. Lekkere break tijdens het werk ook. Overdag rook ik er misschien 4 op het werk.
Depri ben ik niet, heb ik ook nooit last van gehad ook.

----------


## sietske763

zo bedoel ik het ook niet................zat gewoon ff ""hardop"" te denken hoeveel pillen het zou schelen als iemand nortrilen slikt, al onze posten zijn ook info voor anderen,
vandaar.................dus als ik nortrilen zou slikken en het zou werken dan scheellt het mij;
ritalin medicatie en ik rook minder en daar het een AD is word ik ook niet depri.....zo...snappie??

----------


## endymion

Ik snap em :-)

----------


## endymion

Had behoorlijke afkick van de week, zit nog steeds op 15 mg.
Ik heb ook slechte dagen gehad, hele weekend weg naar familie, blijven logeren, alcohol, slaappillen...
Maandag en dinsdag was ik vrij maar waren vermoeiende dagen en 's avonds te laat gemaakt en ook alcohol en slaappillen.

Dat is dus kennelijk funest voor mijn herstel en afkick van paroxitine. Vanaf woensdag wel weer goed gegeten maar was gelijk een hele lange werkdag, pas 21 uur thuis dus weer drankje erin en slaappilletje.
Gister normale werkdag en 's avonds keihard getraind en nuchter gaan slapen. Sliep wel onrustig maar voel me gelijk een stuk beter en minder afkick verschijnselen van de paroxitine.

Nu komt er weer een rustigere periode aan, dus kan ik weer een goed ritme aanhouden met strak voedingsschema, nuchter blijven, en sporten. Als ik me begin volgende week goed voel ga ik naar 10 mg.

Vanmorgen nog even gewogen, 83,2 kg, 16,4 % vet. Dat gaat goed, ik blijf langzaam afvallen en vet verliezen. Hopelijk heeft dit allemaal positieve invloed op de bloeddruk, belangrijkste van alles, geen stress en voel geen spanning.

Volgende week vrijdag naar de arts.

----------


## endymion

Slecht geslapen maar wel nuchter gebleven en weer keihard getraind. Gewicht blijft nu wel redelijk stabiel en ik begin zowaar zelfs weer sterker te worden. Conditie gaat met sprongen vooruit, kan nu rustig een kwartier achter elkaar blijven rennen.

82,0 kg en 16,3 %vet, niet veel veranderd, heb ook iets meer gegeten, op onderhoud denk ik.

Ben inmiddels wel gewend aan die 15mg, ik merk vandaag geen tintelingen meer. Ik denk dat het slechte slapen wel deels door de mindering van de paroxetine komt.

Vanaf vrijdag over op 10 mg. En bloeddruk meten, kan naar mijn idee niet anders dan goed zijn. Als ik al zie hoe het vorige keren is gedaald en hoe goed ik de laatste 4 weken mijn best heb gedaan met eten en sporten.

Ik moet zeggen dat het mij tot nu toe erg meevalt na al die horror verhalen die je leest over paroxetine, en dan kom ik van 30 mg af.
Ik hoop alleen dat ik niet te voorbarig ben, ik lees ook veel dat de laatste 5 mg nog voor veel problemen kan zorgen.

Gr. Endymion

----------


## endymion

Gister weer naar de arts geweest, dosering van de dexamphetamine nog iets verhoogd en dit wordt de definitieve dosis.
Nog 1 afspraak in december en dan wordt het afgerond en kan het over naar de huisarts en kan ik gewoon zo lang ik wil de dexamphetamine blijven gebruiken.

Bloeddruk was weer gedaald! Ik zit nu op 130/90 dus dat gaat de goede kant op :-)
(ik begon op 150/100, toen naar naar 145/95, 135/92).

Ook nog gewogen gisterochtend: 81,8 kg en 16,1 % vet, toch ook weer wat gedaald :-)

Gister overgestapt van 15 mg paroxetine naar 10 mg want de rare tintelingen waren al een paar dagen weg. Nu voel ik het weer een beetje maar dat is niet erg.

Gisteravond wel even flink gezondigd, flink aan het bier, whisky, zoute nootjes, kaas blokjes, worstjes maar had dan ook wel wat te vieren. Moet kunnen af en toe.

Nu weer verder met gezond eten en sporten :-)

Gr. Endymion

----------


## endymion

Ik heb sinds gister veel meer last van bijwerkingen, de hele dag die elektrische schokjes vanuit mn rug door mijn hoofd. Kom ook omdat ik in het weekend weer heb gedronken en nog wat andere dingen heb gebruikt.
Gister weer optijd naar bed gegaan, nuchter gebleven maar stond toch gelijk op met schokjes, nu neemt het wel iets af. Ik moet de komende tijd zo doorgaan vrees ik om er helemaal vanaf te komen.

Hopelijk is het vanavond iets minder erg dan gisteravond zodat ik wel kan gaan sporten, dat was gisteravond echt niet mogelijk.

----------


## vloerkleed

Lieve lotgenoten
Ik weet dat ik dit op een verkeerde plek neerzet,maar door de paroxetine ben ik erg in de war
ik wil graag mijn verhaal vertellen
6 jaar geleden kreeg ik een burnout met hyperventilatie,kreeg toen paroxetine
De laatste weken heb ik veel buikpijn en af en toe diaree,ook 8 kg afgevallen,de meesten komen aan
Ook vergeet ik alles en heb ik tintelingen ik keel en brandende ogen.
Ook ben ik misselijk,terwijl ik nog steeds 20 mg slik
Heb ergens gelezen over het serotinesyndroom
Zo langzamerhand word ik wanhopig en hoop dat jullie iets weten of me raad kunnen geven,de artsen weten het niet
liefs vloerkleed

----------

